# online family budget calculator



## parkmagic (2 Mar 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good online budget planner that allows you to extract information from your online current account?


----------



## wanderer (2 Mar 2009)

You probably don't want to use any online system which accesses your bank account due to the inherent security issues involved.

You will probably be posting back here down the line complaining of identity theft or fraud or something.

Have you perhaps tried AceMoney?


----------



## parkmagic (3 Mar 2009)

wanderer said:


> You probably don't want to use any online system which accesses your bank account due to the inherent security issues involved.
> 
> You will probably be posting back here down the line complaining of identity theft or fraud or something.
> 
> Have you perhaps tried AceMoney?


 
I meant a programme that I could download that would not be online based but could take information from my current account.


----------



## GreenQueen (3 Mar 2009)

Any online banking service that I have used allows me to download my transactions in a spreadsheet file which can then be added to my budget plan which I keep in Excel.
These spreadsheet files are also compatible with the likes of MS Money and other budgeting applications.
Is this what you mean?


----------



## parkmagic (3 Mar 2009)

GreenQueen said:


> Any online banking service that I have used allows me to download my transactions in a spreadsheet file which can then be added to my budget plan which I keep in Excel.
> These spreadsheet files are also compatible with the likes of MS Money and other budgeting applications.
> Is this what you mean?


 
No but that sounds interesting and useful, I am not great using excel though.


----------



## GreenQueen (5 Mar 2009)

Well I think that you might want to consider getting yourself acquainted with some sort of spreadsheet basics as it's very helpful when doing up budgets!


----------



## Kine (5 Mar 2009)

Yup, excel is very handy when doing up budgets.


----------



## mumof3angels (5 Mar 2009)

hi there is another person you can go to they are call mabs they have a web site alos not sure what it is but i am sure its easy to find. I am dealing with them at the moment they are very friendly they also have an information pack that they will send out to you that goes through everything you need to do to sort out you money. hope this helps you a bit


----------



## parkmagic (5 Mar 2009)

mumof3angels said:


> hi there is another person you can go to they are call mabs they have a web site alos not sure what it is but i am sure its easy to find. I am dealing with them at the moment they are very friendly they also have an information pack that they will send out to you that goes through everything you need to do to sort out you money. hope this helps you a bit


 
Thanks


----------



## Arc Design (5 Mar 2009)

Try this website . you can import spreadsheets, you can text or email your expenses. Very useful for keeping track of the little money we have these days.


----------

